# C&CC temporary holiday sites



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

We spent last w/e at a C&CC temporary holiday site at Woolverstone hall school near Ipswich, all I can say what a pleasant experience, nice location near the river with walks down to the marina and along the river to Pin Mill and all for a very reasonable sum. Well done Bill and Wendy the SSDA stewards for organising the w/e
Chris


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice location, did you go to Pin Mill, Shotley, etc

If we had known you were going you could have cut our grass for us as we have an empty house a couple of miles away!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

C&CC THSs are always a good deal and always a great welcome. Personally I am happy that so many people ignore them or avoid them, leaves plenty of room for us.
Gerry


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We were at a c&cc temporary holiday site at Ingoldmells a couple of weeks ago and it was great. This weekend we hope to head of to another one at Seaburn near Sunderland. This one sounds like a great location, any other factsters going we can meet up and have a chat.

Just look out for sooty on the dash and call in and have a drink with us.

Sooty10


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*C&CC*



AndrewandShirley said:


> Very nice location, did you go to Pin Mill, Shotley, etc
> 
> If we had known you were going you could have cut our grass for us as we have an empty house a couple of miles away!


Pin mill was very nice, unfortunately we are without scooter at the moment (long story) so we only wandered about on shanks pony.
Did a bit of night fishing at Aldeburgh but weather was against us think I'm going to change my avatar to Rainman  
Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*C&CC*



sooty10 said:


> We were at a c&cc temporary holiday site at Ingoldmells a couple of weeks ago and it was great. This weekend we hope to head of to another one at Seaburn near Sunderland. This one sounds like a great location, any other factsters going we can meet up and have a chat.
> 
> Just look out for sooty on the dash and call in and have a drink with us.
> 
> Sooty10


Would love to but back at bloomin work now


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

Is the Wolverstone THS a regular one?
I went to school there and would love to camp there.
TonyP


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

sooty10 said:


> We were at a c&cc temporary holiday site at Ingoldmells a couple of weeks ago and it was great. This weekend we hope to head of to another one at Seaburn near Sunderland. This one sounds like a great location, any other factsters going we can meet up and have a chat.
> 
> Just look out for sooty on the dash and call in and have a drink with us.
> 
> Sooty10


We are going to the THS at Seaburn next Tuesday. Going off tomorrow to Bents Park, South Shields. This is a five day rally run by the Motorcaravanners Club. Camping is right on the promendade with lovely sea views, all enclosed in a Council park which is closed off to the public for the duration. All for the princely sum of £5 per night plus rally fee.

Shouldn't be telling you all this or there will be no room for us.

Pammy :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We use the THS at Fraisthorpe every year when visiting relatives. 

It is right on the edge of the sand dunes over looking the sea, you can lay in bed and watch the light house at Flamborough doing its job all night. A short walk to Bridlington along the huge flat beach and all for £6 a night, runs for 3 weeks every year. 

Mandy


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

We used the THS this last weekend at Bourton-on-the-Water in the Cotswolds, cheapest I've ever used at £3.50 per night. You could walk into Bourton but its all uphill on the way back so we drove, cost £2.20 for 2 hrs but if you take up two spaces with a MH there is a special rate of £3.50 or do as we did and drove to Stow-on-the-Wold where you can park all day for free at Tesco or a municipal car park next to Tesco and a very short walk into the town. 
I love using THS's, been to some lovely ones the best I think is Ripon where you can walk along the canal to the town , the THS is on the side of the canal, beautiful but Bourton takes some beating for cost.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Yup we've started using them too after spending a fortnight on various ones in Cornwall last year. They're inevitably in quite good locations & near to facilities of one form or another (i.e. pubs!).

Just debating where to head this weekend, the choice is Llandudno (haven't been since I was a kid, suspect it hasn't changed!), Ripon or Leyburn. 

Only thing is I'm on the wagon at the minute, got an off road marathon next week, so could with a site miles from any pubs, flaming typical :evil:!!

Decisions, decisions...............


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have used two this year. One was at Hornsea, a lovely field with loads of room. The other was on the outskirts of Whitby with a lovely view.


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

We have used these THS's for a few years now and met some very nice people although they are somewhat apprehensive when we arrive in the RV!!!

Here are pics from a couple of years ago on the cricket pitch at Thorpeness










A view from the widow of 'The House in the Clouds'










The cricket pavilion where there was a shower and toilets










This one was held on the football pitch at North Walsham










Regards Pat


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Will look out for you Pammy we hope to stay at least a week.

Sooty


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We've just come home from one night at the Seaburn THS! It was quite busy even on the first day.

Nice people and reasonable location on the seafront if a bit built up and narrow entrance  next to a Morrisons store and three fish & chip shops 

We also stayed at Beadnell for a couple of nights both run by the Northern Motorcaravan Section of the C&CC.

We also stayed at Thorpeness and Wells next the Sea earlier in the summer and another advantage is that advanced booking is often not required.

Obviously for C & CC members only  

Steve


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*C&cc*



Frantone said:


> Is the Wolverstone THS a regular one?
> I went to school there and would love to camp there.
> TonyP


Yes as far as I know the C&CC go there a few time a year.

You went to school there ? I'm told it used to be an approved school years ago ?  
Chris


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Stayed at Beadnell THS too this summer. Also THS's at Manor Farm Park Hants, Ripon (yes it is lovely) Balado Park for NFOL, Edinburgh Royal Highland Showground and LLandudno. All this summer. Best advantage is that for most you do not need to book, friendly stewards and cheap. Although some people moan at paying £5.50 approx (Per unit per night) for a place in the middle of a field, the DA has to pay for this and water provision and sewage disposal. Also if I am on my own without a passsenger I feel secure as a Steward is always on site. This year there was a mighty wind blowing in Llandudno. We were OK in my Van but others were struggling with awnings etc. The Stewards were there on site late at night with torches, helping people in very strong gale force winds. That's why I stay at THS.


----------

